# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  [Question] Generating mesh from the heightmap

## Merphz

I have been trying to extract geometry data from the map files to generate mesh required for generating navmesh. 
I tried this method Terrain Generation with a Heightmap | Chad Vernon. It didn't work, so does anybody have any idea how it should be done?

----------

